# Dreadnight Cemetery 2009 Vid



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, here's '09..... finally!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent work, Dreadnight!  Your entry/cemetery pillars are super cool too! It's always fun to see vids of people getting scared at a good haunt!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I enjoyed watching that a lot, I really enjoyed seeing the visitor reactions and fears...

Well done

Si


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks folks. Good screams last year! My actors were working hard.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

BTW if by "entry pillars" you mean the big guys holding up the "Dreadnight Cemetery" sign.... those are a straight copy from Pumpkinrot (though probably not as well done). I emailed John last year and told him I intended to directly copy them... he was great about it - told me to go for it!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Very cool. The scarecrow was a great idea, never seen a pneumatic scarecrow before. Love the soundtrack too


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is what I need to get excited about this coming year. Great stuff!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I have been waiting to see your haunt, but it was definitely worth the wait! Awesome haunt!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff Dread........


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks again! There's a full how-to on my site if anyone wants to do the scarecrow. This year I'm using it again but the scarecrow will look much gnarlier and the motion should be even faster. The music track is "Dancing with Mephisto" by Enigma, from their Aposteriori CD (just in case it's not clear in the vid).


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx H71


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great looking haunt, lots of awesome props. Excellent video, love the screams you got!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Appreciate it! My first completed prop for '10 is about done and I plan to post it soon as I've got some good photos


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude, your haunt rocks!! Very well done, and the screaming TOT's is so much fun to watch, great job!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx, HMJ. My BuckWolf would love your AVATAR.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Loved it! The screams you got were awesome.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like a fun time!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

youve made some great stuff. I liked it alot.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a great setup, and you did an excellent job on the video.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome haunt- loved the cemetery and your reaper!! great job!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Bethene!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

You know your haunt is good when tweeners are huddled together way before things jump out at them. Fantastic job. I showed this video to my daughters to convince them to be actors this year (their party is the night before Halloween). Thanks for the inspiration in time for this year!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish I could have seen it in person, amazing work.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! Spider Rider, hope the daughters will scare for you.... they'll love it. My son's fiance was in the Ghillie suit and she absolutely wants to repeat it this year. And I hope this doesn't sound mean (our teenage ToT's have never given us any problems).... but I do so love to see them ALL HUDDLED UP like that!!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That was great! Very inspiring for a noob like myself. 
Can't wait to see what you got going on this year. Great work.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nicely done! Makes me want to try to do something like this again. Too bad I live in an apartment.


----------

